
Startup Hiring: How a Pokémon Got Us a Googler - mamoriamohit
https://medium.com/@mohitmamoria/startup-hiring-how-a-pok%C3%A9mon-got-us-a-great-hire-7acd9a7919d5
======
manindertaggar
Awesome

